# Beim start von KDE3.3 freezt der ganze PC

## gEry

Moin!

Ich habe das emerge KDE gemacht, verlief soweit gut. Ich habe die xorg.conf gemacht und wollte sie testen... gefreezed... auch bei startx freezed der PC...

danach kann ich ihn nur noch rebooten via Knopfdruck... :/

Es wird noch das Bild soweit aufgebaut, dass ich ein Konsolen-Fenster angezeigt wird (+ die Mause) danach geht nid mehr...

Die Mouse ist am USB angeschlossen und die Tastatur an PS2...

Kann jemand helfen?

gruss

gEry

----------

## pablo_supertux

Wir sind keine Zauberer, ein bisschen mehr Information kannst du ins schon geben. Welchen Graf. Karte Treiber hast du, nv, nvdia, ati, usw. welche Version, usw.

Die logs von xorg könntest du uns auch zeigen.

----------

## gEry

Ich habe die ATI Radeon 9200, noch keine Treiber laufen...

Also die Log ist relativ gross.. hier die letzten Zeilen:

```

(**) Option "XkbLayout": "us"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II)XINPUT: Adding extendet input device "Keyboard0" (type: Keyboard)

(II)XINPUT: Adding extendet input device "Mouse0" (type: Mouse)

(***) Option: "Device" "/dev/mouse"

Mouse0: GuessProtocol: settings mouse protocole to "PS/2"

```

Brauchst du noch was?

----------

## psyqil

Ich würde raten, daß der Rechner sich nicht nicht aufhängt, sondern Maus und Tastatur nicht findet... Zeig doch mal die relevanten Teile aus Deiner xorg.conf.

----------

## gEry

Das sieht ungefähr so aus:

```

************

Input devices

************

Core keyboards InputDevice section:

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier "Keyboard1"

     Driver "kbd"

(Weiter unten)

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

Option "XbkModel" "pc104"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

Option "XkbVariant" "de"

(weiter unten)

******************************

Core Pointer's Input Device Section

******************************

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol" "PS72"

Option"Device" "/dev/mouse"

```

Ich hoffe da wichtigste darin aufgelistet zu haben...

Also es wird ein "Bild" geladen und die Mouse wird als "Kreuz" in der Mitte dargestellt dann passiert aber nichts mehr...

Es wird also kein Login angezeigt oder so!

----------

## pablo_supertux

Um den X Server zu killen, drücke Strg+Alt+Backspace. Ich glaube, dass du nur mit der mouse Ärger hast.

Hast du SUB Support im Kernel drin, oder als Modul, hast du die USB Module geladen?

----------

## psyqil

Protokoll "PS72" gibt's nicht, probier' mal "IMPS/2", und XbkModel ist eher pc105, sonst wunderst Du Dich nachher, warum <|> nicht gehen...  :Razz:  Dann vielleicht noch /dev/input/mice statt /dev/mouse und überhaupt:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

----------

## gEry

@pablo_supertux: Ja, habe ich geladen. BackSpace?? Ist das Tab oder Shift??

@psyqil: Sry mein Tippfehler, sollte eigendlich PS/2 heissen... Was ist IMPS/2?(Habe eine Logitech MX510 am USB)

das mit pc104 + pc105 check ich nicht, was ist das genau?

Noch ne Frage # emerge xorg-x11, ich habe laut Gentoo Handbuch emerge kde gemacht, wo liegt der Unterschied?Last edited by gEry on Sun Apr 03, 2005 12:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Master of Xitus

 *gEry wrote:*   

> @pablo_supertux: Ja, habe ich geladen. BackSpace?? Ist das Tab oder Shift??

 

Backspace ist die Taste mit der du den buchstaben vor dem cursor löscht... also die taste über enter

PS:

ENTER = RETURN = Eingabetaste

TAB = Taste mit Pfeil nach links und daraunter einer nach rechts

SHIFT = Großschreibtaste

CTRL oder STRG = Taste links und rechts unten im buchstabenbereich(Beschriftung STRG = Steuerung bzw. CTRL = Control)

CAPS-LOCK = "Dauergroßschreibtaste" Taste über der linken SHIFT taste.

Windows-Taste = Taste mit windowslogo, zwischen linker STRG und ALT und zwischen rechter ALT GR und STRG

Kontextmenü-Taste = Taste über der rechten STRG und unter ENTER.

So das waren die wichtigsten Tasten *g*Last edited by Master of Xitus on Sun Apr 03, 2005 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gEry

Thx

Aber noch zum anderen:

@psyqil: Sry mein Tippfehler, sollte eigendlich PS/2 heissen... Was ist IMPS/2?(Habe eine Logitech MX510 am USB)

das mit pc104 + pc105 check ich nicht, was ist das genau?

Noch ne Frage # emerge xorg-x11, ich habe laut Gentoo Handbuch emerge kde gemacht, wo liegt der Unterschied?

----------

## Master of Xitus

xorg ist der Windowmanager, ein Programm zur verwaltung von Fenstern und die KDE ist dann erst die eigentliche Oberfläche wie man sie von Linux in den meisten fällen kennt.

man kann sich das so ähnlich wie DirectX und ein Spiel vorstellen, DirectX stellt alle möglichen grafikmethoden bereit, die das Spiel nutzt.

----------

## mrsteven

xorg: System zur Ausgabe von Grafik unter Unix/Linux

Windowmanager: Ein Programm, das für die Darstellung der Fensterrahmen zuständig ist und dich Fenster auf dem Bildschirm rumschieben lässt, z.B. fvwm oder fluxbox

Desktop Environment: Eine Sammlung von Programmen, die normalerweise einen Windowmanager und einige weitere Programme wie Editoren und Dateimanager enthält, sowie ein Startmenü u.ä. KDE, Gnome und XFCE sind typische Beispiele für DEs.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Master of Xitus wrote:*   

> xorg ist der Windowmanager, ein Programm zur verwaltung von Fenstern und die KDE ist dann erst die eigentliche Oberfläche wie man sie von Linux in den meisten fällen kennt.
> 
> 

 

xorg ist kein WindowManager, xorg ist der X Server. KDE ist ein WindowManager (eher ein Desktop Environment). Ein WindowManager ist das Programm, dass die Fenster, icons, usw. verwaltet, daher der Name

----------

## gEry

Ja, aber dann ist es doch klar, ich habe nur emerge kde gemacht und xorg nicht... so ist es doch logisch, dass das KDE freezt, wenn es ein Fenster anzeigen soll. Oder liege ich da falsch?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *gEry wrote:*   

> Ja, aber dann ist es doch klar, ich habe nur emerge kde gemacht und xorg nicht... so ist es doch logisch, dass das KDE freezt, wenn es ein Fenster anzeigen soll. Oder liege ich da falsch?

 

 *gEry wrote:*   

> Ja, aber dann ist es doch klar, ich habe nur emerge kde gemacht und xorg nicht... so ist es doch logisch, dass das KDE freezt, wenn es ein Fenster anzeigen soll. Oder liege ich da falsch?

 

emerge xorg-x11 installiert den X Server, emerge kde installiert KDE. Wenn du aber kein X Server installiert hattest, wird emerge kde den X Server auch installieren, weil KDE ohne X Server nicht läuft.

----------

## gEry

Ah. okay

Aber kann mir jemand noch helfen?

Ich musste schon einmal die Boot Partition neu partitionieren, da sie noch einem Neustart(als das kde freezte) kaput ging...

----------

## soulwarrior

Hast du eine nvidia Karte?

Da gabs ein Problem mit der Renderaccel Option.

----------

## gEry

Eine ATI Radeom 9200

Was ist Renderaccel Option?

----------

## soulwarrior

In der xorg.conf kann man auf jeden Fall bei einer Nvidia Karte Beschleunigungen einschalten. Ist nützlich wenn man Schatten- und Transparenzeffekte nutzen will.

Vor etwa 2 Wochen wurde der Nvidia-Treiber aktualisiert und dieser hatte Probleme mit der Aktivierung der Beschleunigung und dem Splashscreen von KDE.

Da du aber eine Ati Karte hast dürfte das Problem woanders liegen.

Hast du schon in die Datei /var/log/kdm.log geschaut, vielleicht findest du dort eine Hinweis warum KDE abstürzt?

----------

## gEry

Hmm die KDM.log habe ich gar nicht.

----------

## gEry

Ich wollte den X starten und habe nun das bekommen:

```

(EE)VGA(=): Driver can't support depth 24

(EE)Screen(s) found, but nine have a useable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please also check the log fiel at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional informatiom.

```

--> Xorg.0.log:

```

(II) VGA(0): initializing int10.

(II) VGA(0): Primary V_Bois segment is: 0xc000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(EE) VGA(0): Driver can't support depth 24

(II) UnloadModule: "vga"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration

```

Ich kann mich erinnern irgendwo angegeben zu haben, dass meine Graka 24bit bringt... aber ohne Treiber natürlich nicht... könnte das ein freezen verursachen?

----------

## gEry

Also ich habe jetzt eine alte einfache Maus eingesteckt und ein altes Keyboard, beides PS/2, danach habe ich kdm eingegeben statt X oder startx und es klappte!!

Aber kann mir noch einer sagen wieso?

Jedooch hat es beim Herunterfahren wieder gefreezed  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## gEry

Also ich habe jetzt mal recht lange herumgebastelt und alle möglichen Konfigs mit meiner verglichen...

Mittlerweilen komme ich soweit:

```

#shell>startx

Output:

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

              (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

             (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) inknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 5 12:36:48 2005

(==) Usinf config file "/etx/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(WW) Radeon: No matching Devide section for instance(BUSID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) Radeon(0): [agp]AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

X connection to:0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)

xinit: connection to X server lost.

waiting for X server to shutdown

```

Und das steht in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log, auf den letzten Zeilen:

```

(**)Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**)Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**)Keyboard0: XbkModel: "pc105"

(**)Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**)Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**)Option "CustomKeyCodes" "off"

(**)Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II)Xinput: Adding extendet input device "Keyboard0" (type: Keyboard)

(II)Xinput: Adding extendet input device "Mouse0" (type: Mouse)

(II)Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReport: succeeded

```

Also für mich hört sich das so an, als hätte ich ein Problem mit den Treibern der Radeon 9200...

Was soll ich machen, Radeon entwickelt ja schon lange keine Treiber mehr für Linux... was haben andere gemacht, welche auch eine Radeon haben?

----------

## soulwarrior

Du könntest deine "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" posten, vielleicht kann einer den Fehler darin finden.

In solchen Fällen, wenn Ich die X Konfiguration nicht selbst hinkriege, nehme ich eine Livecd ala Knoppix, Kanotix oder Ubuntu und schaue mir an was Diese automatisch konfigurieren.

MfG,

Daniel

----------

## gEry

OKay, hier die xorg.conf, ein ausschnitt:

```

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard0"

Driver "kdb"

Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse0"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocal" "IMPS/2"

Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

```

Reicht dieser Teil?

Hmm ja, das werde ich machen, falls ich nicht gleich auf die Lösung komme, danke, guter Tipp!

----------

## soulwarrior

 *gEry wrote:*   

> OKay, hier die xorg.conf, ein ausschnitt:
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

Unter udev kann man die Maus auch unter "/dev/input/mice" finden.

Ob die Maus funktioniert kann man einfach mit

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

testen; einfach die Maus nach diesem Befehl ein bisschen bewegen.

Wäre vielleicht aber besser  die ganze Konfiguration zu posten.

----------

## gEry

Die Maus und Tastatur funktionieren jetzt!

Jedoch bring ich es immer noch nicht richtig zum laufen... muss es abwürgen mit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE...

Danach bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

```
#shell>startx

Output:

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

              (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

             (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) inknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 5 12:36:48 2005

(==) Usinf config file "/etx/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(WW) Radeon: No matching Devide section for instance(BUSID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) Radeon(0): [agp]AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

X connection to:0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)

xinit: connection to X server lost.

waiting for X server to shutdown 
```

Ich habe im Internet keine aktuellen Treiber gefunden... aber ich schätze, dass ich nicht der einzige bin mit ner Radeon... weiss niemand Rat?

----------

## soulwarrior

Wie sieht denn die Stelle in deiner Konfiiguration (xorg.conf) aus, wo do den Treiber für die Grafikkarte definierst?

Hast du auch schon den Befehl

```
X -configure
```

ausprobiert? Damit versuchst der X server selbst deine Konfiguration rauszufinden.

----------

